# Tiagra or 105 Groupset? Wheel durability?



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi All, been lurking for a couple of months but this is my first post:thumbsup: 
I've been riding BMX and then mountain bikes for many years now, but the weather in the UK this winter has been very wet so I've spent most of my time on the tarmac with off road tyres. I decided to try out a couple of road bikes that the LBS had on close out and can immediately see the benefits of road bike over the MTBs. The bikes were 07 Specialized Allez Sport £599 or 07 Allez Elite £720. The sport comes with a Tiagra groupset and a triple for 27 gears, whereas the Elite has 105 groupset with a double for 20 gears. 
My Questions are...

1) Is it worth the extra £121 for the 105 groupset?

2) I noticed that the rims have wear indicators, what sort of mileage can I expect to get out of them before they need replacing? Last year I did just over 2500KM about half would've been on the road.

3) I'm planning on using it on single lane country roads mostly (To keep away from traffic and stay alive!) some of which are not entirely smooth as glass. How careful do I need to be with the bumps and potholes etc.?

Thanks in advance
nic92516


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

If you already know you're a cyclist and this is going to be a long term hobby, you should buy the 105 stuff. I started out with sora, and ended up upgrading. 105 is very good for the price. 

In general, avoid potholes if possible. Tell us more about the wheelset and your weight, that would allow us to tell you how durable they should be.


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

I weigh around 83.5kilos = 184lbs
The elite has Mavic CXP22 rims on Specialized hubs 24 hole front, 28 hole rear.
The sport has Jalco GX460 rims on Specialized hubs 24 hole front, 28 hole rear.

I think I'm testing the water to see if riding road bikes really suites me and to put some more miles on (Fighting middle age creep!) If I get on with it, maybe in 18 months - 2 years get a nice carbon fibre one  I was going to drop the money on a new wheelset for my MTB but thought I'd get more benefit from trying road instead.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Forget about the wheels, they'll last a long long time. You'll get tired of the bike before the wheels will wear out.

105 shifts smoother and will last longer than Tiagra. I have both Tiagra and 105 and have about 10,000 miles on each.

I'd get the 105 before I'd get the Tiagra, it's worth the extra money. The decision comes to whether or not you want to ride a double or a triple. A double shifts faster and smoother than a triple. If you have hills and you feel you aren't in the best of shape, than go for the triple. Try to borrow a bike with a double and see if you can do the hills that you want to climb in your biking area. If you can handle them, then go with the double.


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I went with the Elite and the 105 groupset. Time will tell whether I can manage the hills round here with a double, if not I'll have to train harder!! I can do them with the middle ring(32T) on my MTB although I do use the larger cogs from a 34-11 cassette (34,30,26). I counting on the road bike being lighter and having less rolling resistance.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Big difference between doing hills on a MTB and a road bike. If the middle ring on your new bike is a 42, you can change it to a 39, I think they even have 38, and that will help with the hill. Your rear cassette is probably a 25, you can swap out to a 27 or 28.

Now you said you had a double on your 2007 Allez Elite. Searching the Specialized site, the 2008 Allez Elite comes with a compact double which should be fine for the hills, that will either have a 34 or 37 smaller ring.


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

The one I picked up is an 07 on close out, the specs in the Specialized archive have it as 53,39 with a 12-27 cassette. 

There is quite a bit of difference in the US spec'd Elite and the UK one.(Which is what I have) not least in the paint job 

I was hoping to have it to use tomorrow but the LBS wanted to make sure that it was put together properly, so I can pick it up early next week. 

Certainly looks like I can faster than on my MTB  
UK paint job
View attachment 117129


US paint job
View attachment 117130



UK spec
FRAME Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, compact road design, integrated headset, hourglass speedstays
FORK Specialized FACT carbon steerer and fork legs w/ Zertz inserts
HEADSET Specialized Mindset, 1 1/8" integrated threadless, sealed bearings, alloy 20mm cone w/ one 10mm and two 5mm alloy spacers
STEM Specialized Comp-Set, 3D forged alloy, 4-bolt 31.8mm bar clamp, 4- position adjustable
HANDLEBARS Specialized Expert, 6061 alloy, short-reach drop, ergonomic top shaping, 31.8mm
TAPE / GRIPS Body Geometry Bar Phat, cork ribbon w/ 2.5mm gel padding
FRONT BRAKE Ultralight dual pivot brakes, Teflon pivots, forged 7050 alloy w/ cartridge pads
REAR BRAKE Ultralight dual pivot brakes, Teflon pivots, forged 7050 alloy w/ cartridge pads
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano 105, 10-speed STI, flight deck compatible
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, 10-speed, 31.8mm clamp, bottom pull
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, 10-speed, short cage
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano 105, 10-speed STI, flight deck compatible
CASSETTE / FREEWHEEL Shimano 105, 10-speed 12-27t
CHAIN Shimano 105, 10-speed
CRANKSET FSA Gossamer MegaExo, 2-piece crankset
CHAINRINGS 53x39T
BOTTOM BRACKET FSA MegaExo, integrated exterior cartridge bearings, alloy
PEDALS Composite body, alloy cage w/ toe clips and straps
RIMS Mavic CXP22 rim, alloy triple-wall, machined sidewalls w/ eyelets
FRONT HUB Specialized forged alloy, 24 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, QR
REAR HUB Specialized forged alloy, 28 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, cassette, QR
SPOKES Stainless 14g, straight-pull aero
FRONT TIRE Specialized Mondo Comp, 700x23C, aramid bead, 60TPI
REAR TIRE Specialized Mondo Comp, 700x23C, aramid bead, 60TPI
TUBES Specialized standard presta tube
SADDLE Specialized Body Geometry Alias, carbon reinforced base, microfiber cover
SEAT POST Specialized Pavé II, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, aluminum head, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER Specialized CNC, alloy

US Spec
FRAME Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, compact race design, FACT carbon seatstays w/ Zertz inserts 
FORK Specialized FACT carbon steerer and fork legs w/ Zertz inserts 
HEADSET Specialized Mindset, 1 1/8" integrated threadless, sealed bearings, alloy 20mm cone w/ one 10mm and two 5mm alloy spacers 
STEM Specialized Comp-Set, 3D forged alloy, 4-bolt 31.8mm bar clamp, 4- position adjustable 
HANDLEBARS Specialized Expert, 6061 alloy, short-reach drop, ergonomic top shaping, 31.8mm 
TAPE / GRIPS Body Geometry Bar Phat, cork ribbon w/ 2.5mm gel padding 
FRONT BRAKE Dual pivot, forged alloy w/ cartridge multi-condition pads 
REAR BRAKE Dual pivot, forged alloy w/ cartridge multi-condition pads 
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano Tiagra, 9-speed STI, flight deck compatible 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra, 31.8mm clamp, bottom pull 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, 10-speed, short cage 
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Tiagra, 9-speed STI, flight deck compatible 
CASSETTE / FREEWHEEL SRAM PG-950, 9-speed 12-26t 
CHAIN Shimano HG73, 9-speed 
CRANKSET Sugino Direct Drive, 2-piece crankset 
CHAINRINGS 53x39t 
BOTTOM BRACKET Sugino integrated, exterior cartridge bearings, alloy 
PEDALS Composite body, alloy cage w/ toe clips and straps 
RIMS Jalco GX460, alloy triple wall, machined sidewalls w/ indicator grooves 
FRONT HUB Specialized forged alloy, 24 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, QR 
REAR HUB Specialized forged alloy, 28 hole, double sealed ball bearings, straight pull spokes, cassette, QR 
SPOKES Stainless 14g, straight-pull 
FRONT TIRE Specialized Mondo Comp, 700x23C, aramid bead, 60TPI 
REAR TIRE Specialized Mondo Comp, 700x23C, aramid bead, 60TPI 
TUBES Specialized standard presta tube 
SADDLE Specialized Body Geometry Alias, carbon reinforced base, microfiber cover 
SEAT POST Specialized Pavé II, FACT carbon w/ Zertz insert, aluminum head, 27.2mm 
SEAT BINDER Specialized CNC, alloy


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

When I said big difference between hills on a MTB and a road bike, the road bike will be easier because the bike is substantially lighter, the tires are narrower, and the road bike tires roll easier.

You have a nice set up for hills. You won't have a problem. Many riders like the compact crank set up (smaller inside ring) but I don't. I like the set up you got, 53/39 with a 27 cassette. The 39 is a more usable ring for riding flats and inclines than the 34 or 37 is. I move between my big ring and the inside ring a lot. This set up will shift better than the triple and you'll be fine riding it on hills and flats where in my opinion, the compact crank is a better hill chainring but not as good on the flats.

Boy, that is a big difference between the UK and US bikes. The UK bike is so much nicer and better.

The next thing, get rid of those rat trap pedals and buy a pair of "clipless" pedals where you have to clip in. Boy will you get a lot of opinions and everyone is right. You'll ride better, more power, and you develop a smoother stroke.


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again for the info, I can't wait to get out there on it. (It's like being a kid again.) I'm having the LBS swap out the stock pedals for a set of SPD clipless as that's what I've been using on the MTB which means I don't need to convince the wife I need to fork out for another pair of shoes..........yet.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

That's a good deal on a great bike, and spring is just around the corner... Have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## nic92516 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Enjoying New bike!!*

Picked up the bike last week, took it out on it's maiden voyage on a small 16Km loop on Saturday. Still have the grin to prove it   Impressed at how much faster and easier it is to climb than the MTB. Only thing now is it's dirty.....
View attachment 118011


----------

